# snow royal



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

what would I need to start with to produce a snow royal.

I think it would be an Albino and an Axanthic.

Can someone confirm, or put me straight please?

Cheers.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Albino x axanthic to produce double hets, then mate double het x double het to get 1 in 16 chance of producing a snow.

If you can find axanthic het albino and albino het axanthics to start with then it will be much easier.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

ah right yes of course, cheers.


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/226245-axanthic-royal-100-het-albino.html


this is what you need , not cheap


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

lobley said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/226245-axanthic-royal-100-het-albino.html
> 
> 
> this is what you need , not cheap


 Thanks for that :2thumb:
Pete


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

does it matter whether its the female axanthic to the albino male or vice versa?
Which of the offspring from this mting would you be looking at keeping to grow up and breed together?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It doesn't matter which gender is which (although a female albino will probably be cheaper than a female axanthic).

Out of Axanthic to Albino you'd get all normals het for both traits. You'd want to keep one or more males and all of the females from the clutch for the best chance of getting Snow offspring


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> It doesn't matter which gender is which (although a female albino will probably be cheaper than a female axanthic).
> 
> Out of Axanthic to Albino you'd get all normals het for both traits. You'd want to keep one or more males and all of the females from the clutch for the best chance of getting Snow offspring


Thanks for that. What are the odds of the normals het snow producing snows? Is it 1/16?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

nippy said:


> Thanks for that. What are the odds of the normals het snow producing snows? Is it 1/16?


Yep.


Normal het snow x Normal het snow:

1/16 snow
3/16 albino 66% het axanthic
3/16 axanthic 66% het albino
9/16 normal 66% het albino, 66% het axanthic


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

HadesDragons said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Normal het snow x Normal het snow:
> ...


very confusing as im only just starting with breeding snakes, but i sort of get my head round it, thanks


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

nippy said:


> very confusing as im only just starting with breeding snakes, but i sort of get my head round it, thanks


Those are the odds that each egg has of being the type shown - imagine rolling a 16-sided dice for each egg; if you roll a 16 you get a snow, a 13-15 gets you an axanthic, a 10-12 gets you an albino and a 1-9 a normal.

The 66% het stuff is just the way you would describe the babies if you were selling them. Statistically speaking, 66% of all non-visual offspring will be het for the trait they are not visual for (ie 66% of all non-albino babies will be het for albino, 66% of all non-axanthic babies will be het for axanthic). As you can't tell which are and aren't het when they're babies, you'd describe them as being "66% hets" - there is a 66% chance of them being het.


----------

